# New Enclosure



## Waters (Sep 25, 2018)

I am currently building a new enclosure for a baby that is on his way. I built this one for a monitor (which ended up being used by a Bearded Dragon) and plan on doing something similar. My question is in regards to heating.........how is everybody heating large enclosures (8X4X4 and larger)? Does it make sense to enclose a space heater connected to a thermostat for ambient temperatures or can these larger enclosures be heated with bulbs?


----------



## Mudnmyi (Sep 26, 2018)

How did you do the background and sides?!?!


----------



## Waters (Sep 26, 2018)

Mudnmyi said:


> How did you do the background and sides?!?!


It was done with a product from universal rocks. They sell reptile/fish backgrounds, rocks, etc. Only drawback is it is extremely expensive.....the next cage I will probably just do with foam to get (hopefully) the same look.


----------



## Mudnmyi (Sep 27, 2018)

Ok Thanks for the info!


----------

